# Innenlagerbreite RM Switch Ltd 03



## TeamKlokke (27. März 2005)

Moin!

Wollt mal wissen, welche Innenlagerbreite ich für mein Switch Ltd 03 brauche. Hab mal nachgemessen, da bin ich auch 72 mm gekommen. Hab aber mal irgendwo gelesen, das Bike Action ein 68 mm breites Innenlager empfiehlt. Was ist nun richtig. 

P.S.: Wenn ich eine Kettenführung verbauen will, dann muss ich doch noch gut 5 mm dazurechnen, falls es nicht ein E-Type Innenlager ist, oder?

Ciao


----------



## derwoshausrockt (27. März 2005)

...ja, sind 72mm Gehäusebreite beim '03 Switch Ltd.  

Gruss
       derwoshausrockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamKlokke (27. März 2005)

Gut, dann formulier ich die Frage anders. Welches Innenlager muss ich denn nun nehmen?


----------



## Osti (28. März 2005)

es sollten 73mm Gehäusebreite sein. Die Achslänge hängt von der Kurbel ab, die Du verwenden willst. 

Osti


----------



## blaubaer (28. März 2005)

TeamKlokke schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn ich eine Kettenführung verbauen will, dann muss ich doch noch gut 5 mm dazurechnen, falls es nicht ein E-Type Innenlager ist, oder?
> 
> Ciao




5mm sind ein bischen viel ?? oder nicht ?? max. 3mm 

und du meinst sicher X-Type statt E-Type ??!!

so wie bikeaction  schreibt benötigst du bei ISIS Innenlager eins mit mind. 118mm Achsbreite 

bei X-Type siehts wieder ganz anders aus da kann mann mit den verschiedenen Spacer am lager wie auch beim bei der Kettenlinie ganz einfach selbst variieren


----------



## TeamKlokke (28. März 2005)

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten, aber:

Die Achsenbreite ist erstmal nich relevant, da wollt ich sowieso eine 118er Achse nehmen.
Mir geht es um die Gehäusebreite. Muss ich bei dem Switch (72 mm) gemessen eine 68er oder ein 73er Gehäusebreite wählen?

Doch ich meine E-Type. Meines Erachtens ist X-Type doch bei den Kurbeln, wo das Innenlager integriert ist, oder. Also wie bei Diabolus oder Saint. Ich möchte ein normales Innenlager nehmen. Und da gibt es Innenlager mit E-Type Gehäuse. Das heißt man kann eine/n Kettenführung/Umwerfer montieren. Oder lieg ich da jetzt komplett falsch?

Ciao


----------



## Reflex_fan (29. März 2005)

ich hab in meinem 03er ltd switch ne RF signature FR BB113mm isis drinnen mit ner dreifach garnitur drauf.

118 ist ein bissl lang, aber hängt von ab was für ne garnitur du drauf machen willst. 
auch wegen kettenheber und kettenspanner...


----------

